# Santa Rosa sound in Navarre



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been fishing inshore several times in Navarre and i hardly ever have any luck. Anyone with me? Where are the fish at?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Only BP knows and they ain't telling now that the press is gone//


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

jasonh1903 said:


> I've been fishing inshore several times in Navarre and i hardly ever have any luck. Anyone with me? Where are the fish at?


Docks man, docks! 1/8 -1/4oz soft plastic depending on depth. Skipcast under and hop it out. Be ready for reds to try ripping the rod out of your hand.

Alex


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

Yaksquatch said:


> Docks man, docks! 1/8 -1/4oz soft plastic depending on depth. Skipcast under and hop it out. Be ready for reds to try ripping the rod out of your hand.
> 
> Alex


this guy right. but try a noise making bobber with a gulp on the bottom end . trout early in the morning and reds at dusk


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

fish the bridge that goes to the beach. everytime I catch flounder off it at the very least. Caugth some nice trout, black drum, and sheepshead off it also.:thumbsup:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

jasonh1903 said:


> I've been fishing inshore several times in Navarre and i hardly ever have any luck. Anyone with me? Where are the fish at?


I will tell you that as hot as it is the absolute best time right now is just before sun up and just after. There are some awesome producing flats in Navarre Sound.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

North Shore near Woodlawn and Oriole Launches right at Dawn have been great. Also, if you can get down in front of lighthouse point first thing in the morning, just east of the community dock has been producing.

Chris


----------

